# A rather silly question



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Possibly braid it and tuck under the browband?
I think that would look nice but I know nothing on how a driving/carriage horse is supposed to look.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't know what the "proper" thing is, but I always gather the forelock and tuck it under the browband, to the side, away from the eye. It looks nice and neat and appears to be comfortable for the horse. A tidy braided forelock would work, too, again tucked to the side. 

She is a cutie!


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Congrats! Nothing beats the feeling of accomplishing goals and testing a horse successfully. She is adorable! I think her forelock would look tidy and adorable in a braid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

When we drive, I will usually braid the forelock then tuck it a bit to the side, you can add a colored band or something that blends in with the color of the hair...cutie pie pony!! Also, cut a small bridle path so your bridle sets better on her head, that is important as well, you would be amazed that the hair there and how thick it can get or pull the bridle up.....


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you so much, guys! I really had no idea. With our arabian, her forelock is so tuffy and short that they just poke it through, but I really had no idea what to do with her crazy hair! I think it will still be bothersome for her to have it just tucked to the side, so I'll probably try braiding it and hope that it isn't too thick. If it is, I suppose I could thin her forelock just a bit.

As for the bridle path...well, she _did_ have one three weeks ago! :lol: You wouldn't believe how fast that hair grows back. I'll try to remember to bring the clippers out this week and fix it up again ^^

ETA: actually, now that I think about it- that's probably why her browband was standing up a bit funny. All of that hair!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

My vet's assistant called my pony's mane & forelock his "pony afro".... just gobs of hair! I trimmed a little off for the bridle path and the amount of hair on the barn floor was just amazing.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

XD thats perfect! A pony afro. I like it. 

I went out and trimmed a bridle path a little while ago  I probably only took about an inch and a half - if that, and I could of made a baby's wig out of it there was so much!!!

On the down side though, it's raining again- so my hopes for hooking her up have been crushed again ._.

oh well! I guess I'll just see if I can somehow attach a tire somehow and get her to drag that


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

If I can offer a bit more advice, your crupper should be clean of hair when you put it on your pony. It looks as if some is under the crupper...you don't let hair get under it or over it as that can cause rubbing or pulling of the hair and/or skin. And don't let it hang too loose, if you can get a finger or two between it and the underside of the tail, your doing good!


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

I usually band Major's forlock to the side and under the brow band. On another note, when he closes his mouth does the bit stick out the side at all? In that pic it looks a little big but it could just be because his mouth is open.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a cobb with lots of forelock. I usually french braid it from between the ears down to just about the bridle band. then I put a rubber band on it and let the rest free. This helps keep the forelock in the center of his face and out of his eyes.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

check out this video on braiding a forlock.

HORSES-Fun/Educational- Braid Forelock - YouTube
HORSES-Fun/Educational- Braid Forelock


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

GreySorrel said:


> If I can offer a bit more advice, your crupper should be clean of hair when you put it on your pony. It looks as if some is under the crupper...you don't let hair get under it or over it as that can cause rubbing or pulling of the hair and/or skin. And don't let it hang too loose, if you can get a finger or two between it and the underside of the tail, your doing good!


I didn't see this until today but thankyou for the advice! That was her first time wearing a crupper, and as she usually does not like me to mess with her tail (we're still working on that) I was a bit nervouse about putting something under it. She was dancing around a lot so once I had it under I just buckled it and left it . I'll make sure that I get it all out next time!


----------



## Raven12 (Apr 18, 2012)

You have done a great job.. keep it up.. the pictures you posted are adorable.. what a sweetheart..


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

Endiku said:


> XD thats perfect! A pony afro. I like it.
> 
> I went out and trimmed a bridle path a little while ago  I probably only took about an inch and a half - if that, and I could of made a baby's wig out of it there was so much!!!
> 
> ...


 hiya it sounds great that your geting on and sorry about the rain stoping you driveing its been poreing down over here to tricky comes back to work monday as he has been off as he was attacked by a dog but its all sorted out now and waited for the wounds to heal as he was under the vet with it as well so i cant wait to pardon me for asking did you cut a path on her main were the head peace goes its a good idear and it does work.
on the tandem set at home the wheeler bridle has an auxsillary sorry about the spelling throat lash which also connects to the nose band i had it made by a saddler copyed from a book it also would be good for a pony with a lot of mane and forlock.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes she has a 1 1/2" bridle path clipped ^^ I need to re-clip it though. That hair grows insanely fast.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

Endiku said:


> Yes she has a 1 1/2" bridle path clipped ^^ I need to re-clip it though. That hair grows insanely fast.


 ah it does well poor old tricky has a very wild forelock that grows crazy. 
i think thats one of the best things to do.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

Endiku said:


> Well before I ask my question, I'd just like to brag on Sour a little bit ;D skip this if you'd like.
> 
> Sour and I have been working very hard in the past few months to prep her for driving, and we have finally gotten the go-ahead from my trainer to hook her up to the cart, just in time for her fourth birthday! This may not sound like a big deal, but if any of you know Sour- you realize that this is actually a giant accomplishment for both of us. My little mare has transformed fom a terribly mannered, agressive mini who hated people with a passion to a wonderful (though sometimes very tricky), sweet hearted little horse.
> 
> ...


 in my diagrams there is an answer to help you many thanks.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

My question was answered a few months ago. Thank you anyways, this thread is pretty much closed now.


----------

